# Green lantern updated trailer from convention



## billc

Over at screenrant.com and I am sure other places, they have the updated trailer to greenlantern.  I looks like a good way to spend a couple hours in June.  I never read the comic but the movie looks interesting.

http://screenrant.com/wondercon-green-lantern-panel-rothc-108357/


----------



## Sensei Payne

i am going for opening night...Very exciting...I already got my Power ring charged...lol!


----------



## Scott T

I'll be going opening night too. I'm praying, though, that it doesn't suck...


----------



## WC_lun

I have an AMC gift card I am saving just for this movie


----------



## Omar B

I'm freaking out about this too.  I've always been a DC nerd and my favorites have always been Superman, Batman, Flash and GL so any one of them getting a movie is a big deal for me.

I will also be there opening night, might even take the day off work and watch it over and over (like Batman or Star Wars).


----------



## Sensei Payne

http://www.superherostuff.com/Green-Lantern/rings-jewelry.html

This is where I went to get my GL Ring.  Pretty exciting stuff. Also a Great website for all Super Hero items.

I am pretty sure that I will not be the only one wearing one on June 17th.


----------



## Sensei Payne

So i went to Wal-Mart to get a new Green Lantern T-shirt for the movie premire next weekend..and I thought...I wonder what kind of toys they have because with big Superhero Movies..there are usually some cool toys/action figures.

I get to looking around..and there was a whole kiosk there, with Pharallx and Killawog and even some really high detail Hal Jordan Action figures...but what really caught my eye was this mother and her two sons looking over the merch...As I a 24 year old having a nerdgasim over all the cool stuff, being that GL is one of my favorite DC heros...I see the two boys looking over everything in confusion.  The oldest boy..couldn't be maybe 14 years old..said "Mom, what Green lantern?" and the mother said "Yeah, IDK, I have never heard of him."

Am I just getting old here?! Or are kids not reading comics, watching the justice league..SOMETHING!  Superman, Batman, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman...All considered American Icons...something is wrong with these kids..lol​


----------



## granfire

Sensei Payne said:


> So i went to Wal-Mart to get a new Green Lantern T-shirt for the movie premire next weekend..and I thought...I wonder what kind of toys they have because with big Superhero Movies..there are usually some cool toys/action figures.
> 
> I get to looking around..and there was a whole kiosk there, with Pharallx and Killawog and even some really high detail Hal Jordan Action figures...but what really caught my eye was this mother and her two sons looking over the merch...As I a 24 year old having a nerdgasim over all the cool stuff, being that GL is one of my favorite DC heros...I see the two boys looking over everything in confusion.  The oldest boy..couldn't be maybe 14 years old..said "Mom, what Green lantern?" and the mother said "Yeah, IDK, I have never heard of him."
> 
> Am I just getting old here?! Or are kids not reading comics, watching the justice league..SOMETHING!  Superman, Batman, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman...All considered American Icons...something is wrong with these kids..lol​




booo on the ignorant mother! :lol:


Don't blame the kids tho: Comics are only available in books stores and specialty stores. The kind of establishment you don't come by every day...they certainly don't live in the mall where I live.

And the Justice League has not been on TV at a decent hour in years!
(I had never heard of the Green Lantern before I saw the show...but he was pretty cool, maybe to square, but pretty good, imagine my surpr4ise when I saw his other green lantern buddies...he is not a unique class in the Superhero Universe...)


----------



## Sensei Payne

granfire said:


> booo on the ignorant mother! :lol:
> 
> 
> Don't blame the kids tho: Comics are only available in books stores and specialty stores. The kind of establishment you don't come by every day...they certainly don't live in the mall where I live.
> 
> And the Justice League has not been on TV at a decent hour in years!
> (I had never heard of the Green Lantern before I saw the show...but he was pretty cool, maybe to square, but pretty good, imagine my surpr4ise when I saw his other green lantern buddies...he is not a unique class in the Superhero Universe...)


 

Thats what makes him so cool...Green Lanterns are like the Galactic Police...so he can call for backup if he needs it..and of course..its all a matter of willpower!

One year i want to have all my buddies dress up like different types of Green lanterns and we all do the whole Green Lantern Corps..they are cooler in numbers.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

I am 35 now and have been a Green Lantern geek since I was 8 years old when my cousin introduced me to the GL Corps.
I got Martin Nodell to autograph a few comics back in 1993.  Nodell created Green Lantern in the early 1940's.

AoG


----------



## dancingalone

granfire said:


> booo on the ignorant mother! :lol:
> 
> 
> Don't blame the kids tho: Comics are only available in books stores and specialty stores. The kind of establishment you don't come by every day...they certainly don't live in the mall where I live.
> 
> And the Justice League has not been on TV at a decent hour in years!
> (I had never heard of the Green Lantern before I saw the show...but he was pretty cool, maybe to square, but pretty good, imagine my surpr4ise when I saw his other green lantern buddies...he is not a unique class in the Superhero Universe...)



Comics are a dying hobby.  Print runs are way down from the heyday of the eighties and pretty much all the people who buy comics are people in the 35+ demographic from what I recollect from reading an article on the industry.

Kids these day learn about super heroes from cartoons or movies, not from reading comics.  Of course considering each book sells for $3 a copy, it can be an expensive habit to get into.  When I was growing up, comics were like 50 cents and you could buy them from the magazine racks at grocery and convenience stores.  At this point I'm just happy I can share the Young Justice cartoon with my kid.  He's interested in 'reading' my comic collection, but the writing in them has gone adult as well - they're not always something I would be comfortable sharing with a 5 year old.

The Green Lantern has always been my favorite hero above anyone else including Superman, Batman, Spiderman, Cap, Iron Man, Wolverine, etc.  So I'll be watching the movie with great interest.  I hope it is a good movie and a hit, so they can make sequels.  Would love to see Guy Gardner make a guest appearance in a future movie.


----------



## dancingalone

Sensei Payne said:


> Thats what makes him so cool...Green Lanterns are like the Galactic Police...so he can call for backup if he needs it..and of course..its all a matter of willpower!



Did you ever read the short-lived Darkstars series?  They were sort of a rival intergalactic police outfit along the lines of the GL Corps.


----------



## granfire

dancingalone said:


> Comics are a dying hobby.  Print runs are way down from the heyday of the eighties and pretty much all the people who buy comics are people in the 35+ demographic from what I recollect from reading an article on the industry.
> 
> Kids these day learn about super heroes from cartoons or movies, not from reading comics.  Of course considering each book sells for $3 a copy, it can be an expensive habit to get into.  When I was growing up, comics were like 50 cents and you could buy them from the magazine racks at grocery and convenience stores.  At this point I'm just happy I can share the Young Justice cartoon with my kid.  He's interested in 'reading' my comic collection, but the writing in them has gone adult as well - they're not always something I would be comfortable sharing with a 5 year old.
> 
> The Green Lantern has always been my favorite hero above anyone else including Superman, Batman, Spiderman, Cap, Iron Man, Wolverine, etc.  So I'll be watching the movie with great interest.  I hope it is a good movie and a hit, so they can make sequels.  Would love to see Guy Gardner make a guest appearance in a future movie.



The kids would buy the comic books, still! But they don't often get out where they are!
(and I totally agree on the writing, it's had to find comic books suitable for the under 35 crowd!)

Kids - teens have relatively little problems dropping 10 bucks on a Manga book...Much more to choose from.

I think the industry is not very smart in neglecting the new generation customers.

But then again.... Industry and smart does not go along well...
(the baseball card hobby died when they when nuts with the inserts and subsets, and the diecast hobby went along the same way, plus suffering from a lack of characters to pull for)

I think they are seriously blowing it: The Sunday Funnies in the papers are still a draw!


----------



## Sensei Payne

dancingalone said:


> Did you ever read the short-lived Darkstars series? They were sort of a rival intergalactic police outfit along the lines of the GL Corps.


 

No I didn't...can you give me some more detail on it?


----------



## Omar B

Sensei Payne said:


> No I didn't...can you give me some more detail on it?



Oh yeah, I remember them quite well.  They had their own story brewing in the back during Kyle Ryner's first year as GL when he was on his "Hero Quest" (you can find the graphic novel now I think).  But in any case, it was a story about Kyle getting the ring at the time when there was no Corps so he goes to all the DC greats to learn.  But on the back page of every issue there was always one picture of some sort of battle scene that revealed enough in months to show that the Darkstars were warring with someone.

At this point John Stewart and Jade, two former Lanterns were now Darkstars.  The deal is, they are an intergalactic police force style purposely after the GL Corps.  Except the guys who serve as their version of The Guardians didn't have magic.  So they were powered by an armor called the Exo-mantle.  The powers themselves was your usually "superman suite" but based upon personal force fields.

They rose up in the modern era but never recruited in the numbers of had the reach the GLs did.  Then Hal went evil, destroyed Coast City, killed the Corps, etc, etc and Kyle was the only GL left.  So at this point the Darkstars had to step up their mission and fill the gap.

Man, I have not thought about those guys in years.  They were awesome!

http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Darkstars
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darkstars


----------



## Sensei Payne

Sweet..

Tomorrow night Green lantern MOVIE PREMIRE!!!

I got my tickets, T-shirt and Ring ready..

So stoked!


----------



## granfire

Sensei Payne said:


> Sweet..
> 
> Tomorrow night Green lantern MOVIE PREMIRE!!!
> 
> I got my tickets, T-shirt and Ring ready..
> 
> So stoked!





:lfao:


(sorry, but it makes me giggle uncontrollably!)


----------



## Steve

Just have to say that I was leery after the movie was blasted by the critics, but my kids took me today and I loved it.  As far as I'm concerned, it's as good as Iron Man and way, way more successful than Thor.  

It did move at a fast clip, and they had a lot of characters to get involved, but I thought it was terrific.  Easily one of my favorite superhero movies thus far.


----------



## Sensei Payne

stevebjj said:


> Just have to say that I was leery after the movie was blasted by the critics, but my kids took me today and I loved it. As far as I'm concerned, it's as good as Iron Man and way, way more successful than Thor.
> 
> It did move at a fast clip, and they had a lot of characters to get involved, but I thought it was terrific. Easily one of my favorite superhero movies thus far.


 

Oh I agree...and the charecters were casted perfectly..

I saw it in 3D Midnight showing...the theater wasn't packed to capacity..but then again it was a Thursday Night Friday morning, and people gotta work.

I am sovery much hoping for the sequel.


----------



## Steve

I just don't understand the reviews.  While there are movies I've enjoyed in spite of bad reviews, I can typically understand at least what the reviewers were talking about.  And with the advent of Rotten Tomatoes, distilling every review into an aggregate score, I've found that it's usually pretty accurate.

But I've never had a situation where two movies have been so far off,  where I've disagreed so completely with just about every reviewer.  I mean, Thor was marginal.  It wasn't terrible, but isn't something I'd care to see again, yet received very good reviews overall and scored somewhere in the high 80's on RT.

Conversely, Green Lantern was a funny, action filled, superhero movie, and yet it's being panned by the press.  I'm hoping they introduce the Flash or Green Arrow in the next one.  Hell, with these reviews, I'm hoping they even make a next one.


----------



## granfire

stevebjj said:


> I just don't understand the reviews.  While there are movies I've enjoyed in spite of bad reviews, I can typically understand at least what the reviewers were talking about.  And with the advent of Rotten Tomatoes, distilling every review into an aggregate score, I've found that it's usually pretty accurate.
> 
> But I've never had a situation where two movies have been so far off,  where I've disagreed so completely with just about every reviewer.  I mean, Thor was marginal.  It wasn't terrible, but isn't something I'd care to see again, yet received very good reviews overall and scored somewhere in the high 80's on RT.
> 
> Conversely, Green Lantern was a funny, action filled, superhero movie, and yet it's being panned by the press.  I'm hoping they introduce the Flash or Green Arrow in the next one.  Hell, with these reviews, I'm hoping they even make a next one.



I think they roll the dice.
because sometimes they don't seem to have actually SEEN the movie...

(reminds me, is Tho still in the theaters?)


----------



## Sensei Payne

I think the reason why reviews for Green Lantern and Thor have been so rough is because people are tired of Origin stories...I know I am. 

Thats why Dark Knight was such a sucess...they didn't have to re hash anything.


----------



## Steve

That's my point, though.  Thor got good reviews.  77% on Rotten Tomatoes.  And I can't figure out why.  It wasn't a very good movie.


----------



## dancingalone

I thought GL was excellent.  Pretty good special effects and the modifications they made to the GL comic origin story were fine to me.  I plan to buy the BluRay disk of GL when it comes out, something I rarely do.

Looks like the sequel is going to be about Sinestro going bad.  Cool.  I wonder if they'll introduce all the other color Corps at the same time like the Sinestro Corps, the Star Sapphires, the Blue Lantern Corps, etc.


----------



## dancingalone

stevebjj said:


> That's my point, though.  Thor got good reviews.  77% on Rotten Tomatoes.  And I can't figure out why.  It wasn't a very good movie.



Maybe there's a lot of forgiving comic book fans who review on Rotten Tomatoes?  Heck, I thought Thor was OK.  I can think of worse movies like Ghost Rider or Fantastic Four or the Ang Lee Hulk movie.


----------



## dancingalone

Sensei Payne said:


> I think the reason why reviews for Green Lantern and Thor have been so rough is because people are tired of Origin stories...I know I am.
> 
> Thats why Dark Knight was such a sucess...they didn't have to re hash anything.



Batman Begins was an origin story.  I recall it getting generally good reviews from both people and critics.


----------



## Steve

dancingalone said:


> Maybe there's a lot of forgiving comic book fans who review on Rotten Tomatoes?  Heck, I thought Thor was OK.  I can think of worse movies like Ghost Rider or Fantastic Four or the Ang Lee Hulk movie.


I agree with you on Ghost Rider and Ang Lee's Hulk.  But even Hulk was up over 60%.   

I understand that GL is a niche movie, but come on.  Low 20's on Rotten Tomatoes?


----------



## granfire

(dangit...Thor must have been bad...they done yanked it....wonder how long til netflix has it...)

If the movie lasts 1h 45 minutes and starts at 11:30....I should be out in time to make the 2:10 show of another?
(damn, didn't know GL was in 3D, too....)


----------



## poollshark

I saw GL Saturday night at 7:30 pm, there were 30 people in the theater....WTF???? 30 people? Primetime, 3D, day 2 of release? I was very disappointed by the turnout.

As far as the movie goes I thought it was pretty good but I'm a geek for these things.

Granfire, I asked how long the movie was when I purchased my tix and the girl at the counter looked up on her list and says "2hrs 5mins". I knew I read on the website that it was 1hr 45mins so I ask the girl which is it? She says we add in the 20 minutes of previews :duh: 

You should still be safe.



granfire said:


> (dangit...Thor must have been bad...they done yanked it....wonder how long til netflix has it...)
> 
> If the movie lasts 1h 45 minutes and starts at 11:30....I should be out in time to make the 2:10 show of another?
> (damn, didn't know GL was in 3D, too....)


----------



## girlbug2

GL looked good from the trailers, but the RT score gave me hesitation. 
Perhaps Ryan Reynolds is disliked by critics?
Honestly, those of you who saw the film, did RR's acting or presence in any way take you out of the movie so that you thought "That's Ryan Reynolds in a green suit"?


----------



## dancingalone

girlbug2 said:


> GL looked good from the trailers, but the RT score gave me hesitation.
> Perhaps Ryan Reynolds is disliked by critics?
> Honestly, those of you who saw the film, did RR's acting or presence in any way take you out of the movie so that you thought "That's Ryan Reynolds in a green suit"?



He's not exactly who I pictured as a real life Hal Jordan, but I went with the flow.  He wasn't bad... I'll disagree a bit with how the movie portrayed Hal.  He's supposed to be the Man Without Fear with enormous will power right?  The movie went with the idea instead that while he is very courageous and bold, he's always had a deep seated fear of failure of not living up to the image of his father.  That he in fact is afraid some of the time (much of the time?) when he is flying or doing some other crazy thing.  He's just able to overcome his fear and do it nonetheless.  

I dunno if that's the way the comics cast Jordan.

By the way, Ryan Reynolds with the GL mask on reminds me of Ben Stiller.


----------



## Steve

dancingalone said:


> He's not exactly who I pictured as a real life Hal Jordan, but I went with the flow.  He wasn't bad... I'll disagree a bit with how the movie portrayed Hal.  He's supposed to be the Man Without Fear with enormous will power right? * The movie went with the idea instead that while he is very courageous and bold, he's always had a deep seated fear of failure of not living up to the image of his father.  That he in fact is afraid some of the time (much of the time?) when he is flying or doing some other crazy thing.  He's just able to overcome his fear and do it nonetheless*.
> 
> I dunno if that's the way the comics cast Jordan.
> 
> By the way, Ryan Reynolds with the GL mask on reminds me of Ben Stiller.


This is about the biggest departure, but I didn't have any trouble with it.  The idea that we all face fear, but some are paralyzed by it is a theme that resonates with me, and is central to hero movies regardless of genre, from war films to westerns to martial arts movies.


----------



## granfire

poollshark said:


> I saw GL Saturday night at 7:30 pm, there were 30 people in the theater....WTF???? 30 people? Primetime, 3D, day 2 of release? I was very disappointed by the turnout.
> 
> As far as the movie goes I thought it was pretty good but I'm a geek for these things.
> 
> Granfire, I asked how long the movie was when I purchased my tix and the girl at the counter looked up on her list and says "2hrs 5mins". I knew I read on the website that it was 1hr 45mins so I ask the girl which is it? She says we add in the 20 minutes of previews :duh:
> 
> You should still be safe.




I might have to ask...
but then again, who can afford a double feature at the movies...(sorry, I am a GOOD GIRL, I don't sneak into the movies without paying....)


----------



## dancingalone

granfire said:


> I might have to ask...
> but then again, who can afford a double feature at the movies...(sorry, I am a GOOD GIRL, I don't sneak into the movies without paying....)



I paid $12 x 4 tickets, $3 x 4 sodas, $6 for a large tub of popcorn, and $3 x 2 candy bars to see Green Lantern.  (No, it wasn't all for me.   )  It's not going to kill me, but I guess I haven't noticed that a movie theater experience has firmly become middle class territory.

What do the poor kids go do during the summer?  Man, movies were a staple of mine growing up and I remember they were more like $3-$5 back then and drinks were like a buck-fifty.


----------



## granfire

dancingalone said:


> I paid $12 x 4 tickets, $3 x 4 sodas, $6 for a large tub of popcorn, and $3 x 2 candy bars to see Green Lantern.  (No, it wasn't all for me.   )  It's not going to kill me, but I guess I haven't noticed that a movie theater experience has firmly become middle class territory.
> 
> What do the poor kids go do during the summer?  Man, movies were a staple of mine growing up and I remember they were more like $3-$5 back then and drinks were like a buck-fifty.



Well, one place here has a series of old movies, one day a week, a buck a piece...
I am guessing they figure they make more money on the popcorn anyhow...


----------



## Sensei Payne

They made GL acceptable for today's audiance...Hal is human..and they even mentioned it in the movie...the expression "were only human", humans will experince fear, it is a part of our evolutionary process..the flight or fight system...having fear is a good thing, it tells you when danger is present.

but what the movie shows us, that if you look fear right in the eye, focus, and say the GL oath...then you can over come anything. LOL you know what I mean.


----------



## Carol

Indeed.  I thought a big underlying message of the movie was "being human"... an interesting theme for a superhero movie.

I saw it on Friday night when I was visiting my mom in NC.  Saturday morning at breakfast, my mom was chuckling that the movie was given a "D" grade by the local paper and asked if the movie was really bad.  I didn't think it was, I liked it a lot.

A few comments from the local reviewer left me wondering.  One was a complaint that the movie was "all CGI effects"  Ummmm....just how exactly DO you portray a superhero that makes just about anything out of green light, without going to the special effects? 

Another was that there wasn't enough action.  I dunno....I *really* enjoyed that the movie didn't have to rely on blood baths, constant dropping of the F bombs, or a buncha sex scenes to get attention.  They managed to tell a very good story without any of that.


----------



## Omar B

It was a fun movie but they made little character changes to Hal that didn't jive with me.  The bravest man who ever lived?  Greatest Air force pilot?  Not quite.  In fact, the way Ryan played him he didnt seem that extraordinary at all.  Hal's no joker, he's a serious soldier who makes Superman look like a wuss when it comes to taking the fight to people.


----------



## billc

Steve Bjj, we agree on thor.  it wasn't very good.  Enough people here seemed to have at least liked GL enough to make me go see it.  I think Thor was "Ang Lee'd" like the hulk.  They should have the Kick *** and new X-men director do the next one.


----------



## billc

Could it be that Thor's director, that Kenneth Bra...whatever is liked by the critics?


----------



## Sensei Payne

I did want more action..

I am just tired of Origin Stories.


----------



## Scott T

Sensei Payne said:


> I did want more action..
> 
> I am just tired of Origin Stories.


 Without an origin story the audience, most of whom probably never picked up an old GL comic, would have absolutely no point of reference as to motivations, etc. It would only be appreciated by we old-timers. 

Not enough money there.


----------



## Sensei Payne

Scott T said:


> Without an origin story the audience, most of whom probably never picked up an old GL comic, would have absolutely no point of reference as to motivations, etc. It would only be appreciated by we old-timers.
> 
> Not enough money there.


 

i give it to you for a NEW hero..

But, for Batman...Superman..Spiderman???? Come on already..we've had enough..lets get some good superhero movies in like Iron Man 2 and The Dark Knight.


----------



## Steve

Sensei Payne said:


> i give it to you for a NEW hero..
> 
> But, for Batman...Superman..Spiderman???? Come on already..we've had enough..lets get some good superhero movies in like Iron Man 2 and The Dark Knight.



While Batman Begins and Iron Man were both terrific movies, I agree that The Dark Knight and Iron Man 2 were better than the originals, as was Spiderman 2.  In each case, not being bound to waste the first Act on the hero's backstory allowed the plots to move better, and allowed for more development of the villain.  And as we all know, the movie's only as good as its villain.


----------



## Omar B

I'm really tired of the old superhero formula or giving an origin then getting on with it.  Why not just get on with it?  We learn all we need to know about the character from his actions.  

A GL story should be pretty straightforward to do.  A ring that creates anything you imagine.  You can easily start the movie with some crazy, insane scene that makes absolutely no sense (but all tinted green) then pull back to see Hal or Jon or Guy or Kyle or Alan waking up from a dream and the scene dissipates.  Then it's clearly established that whatever happens in your head is made material.

It's like before Kyle learned to stay focused all the time and anything that would pop into his head would be real.  Like remembering his dead ex girlfriend while watching a movie they used to love and oh, there she is walking out of the kitchen and coming to join you on the couch.

Don't think the mental discipline thing was handled well in the movie either.  There's a reason most of the GLs are military, Hal (USAF), John (USMC and architect), Guy (US Army).  You have to be totally focused at all times, mind like a laser, always on task because the moment your mind wonders you are lost.  It could have been an effective treatise on mental discipline, focus, meditation, all the things we use in MA.


----------



## Sensei Payne

Will Power and Focus power is totally different IMO...the focus comes in while trying to hold a construct...but the will power is what gives it, its ooph


----------



## sfs982000

I finally watched GL this past weekend and as much as I liked it, to me it felt pretty rushed.  It actually could've been a little longer with a little more action IMHO.  I was more of a Marvel geek growing up but as far as DC characters go GL was one of my favs, so it was nice to see him finally get his own movie.


----------



## Omar B

I've let it soak in and thought about it for a while.  The movie itself is not bad.  What fails is the characterization of Hal.  He is meant to be a cocky, too brave for his own good, self assured to the point of crazy type of character.  There is a reason they refer to him as the bravest superhero ever.

They got the cocky part, but Hal never really felt that brave.  He was in fact quite the opposite, he didn't want the responsibility!  So not in keeping with the person he is.  Hal is the dude that went into situations Superman wouldn't go (like reigniting the sun!).  I guess my main problem is that he didn't feel confident enough, didn't come off nearly brave enough.  He's ex-Air Force and sees the GL Corps as an extension of what he's always done.


----------

